# Thorn and Talon audio.



## TooNu (May 4, 2011)

I bought this yesterday and listened to them all today. The last story is directly from the RAvenor omnibus and the first 2 I've not heard about so I guess they are new (?).

Pretty good to listen to, decent voice acting and the stories are typically great becuase it's Dan again. If you've not read Eisenhorn or Ravenor you can still pick this up and enjoy it though the last book is set in Ravenors time so unless you want to know 0% about Ravenor before you've read Eisenhorn, you could skip the Thorn wishes Talon audio.

Here's a link to the Black Library page.

http://www.blacklibrary.com/warhammer-40000/thorn-and-talon.html


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah it really is a great audio book. We did a review of it over at www.thefoundingfields.com. Which story was your favorite?


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Yeah it really is a great audio book. We did a review of it over at www.thefoundingfields.com. Which story was your favorite?


The first one really depicts the sadness of actually doing your part to the Imperium and how high the costs will be. I preferred the 2nd one which actually puts more focus on Eisenhorn and makes him less of an asshole. the 3rd was meeh. So it was a directly taken from Ravenor omnibus in audio form?

But I was under the impression there was supposed to be a Keeler image story as well about Eisenhorn, what happened to that?


----------

